# FC Golden State Academy B04 in Semis of Dallas Cup!



## soccerstud (Mar 29, 2018)

FC Golden State USSDA 2004 team has made it to the semi-final of Dallas Cup.  They will be playing today at 11 am California time vs Real Oviedo of Spain.  Game will be televised on Univision Deportes channel 464 for those with DirecTV.  Go FCGS!!


----------



## SoccerisFun (Mar 29, 2018)

soccerstud said:


> FC Golden State USSDA 2004 team has made it to the semi-final of Dallas Cup.  They will be playing today at 11 am California time vs Real Oviedo of Spain.  Game will be televised on Univision Deportes channel 464 for those with DirecTV.  Go FCGS!!


That confirms that the competition at Dallas Cup isn’t what it used to be.


----------



## True love (Mar 29, 2018)

Nice game Golden State U14 Academy Loss in penalty shootout 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10156479249263432


----------



## Box2Box (Mar 29, 2018)

GS had a lot of chances to win it in extra time. Great game though. GS #10 was fantastic.


----------



## will (Mar 30, 2018)

SoccerisFun said:


> That confirms that the competition at Dallas Cup isn’t what it used to be.


A few other details confirms that. 

03' Bracket has Albion on semis. They are not even on USDA Top 20. If this is a top level tournament, where are all the top 30 clubs? 
U19 Super Group has 2nd tier (or lower) International clubs from Brazil, Spain & Japan. Where are the top level clubs?
Older groups have agent teams (Football Consultants & others) or "rental" teams playing under a club flag (Golden State U19)

But still one level up from Galaxy Cup and their "10-team" USDA bracket with non-DA clubs (Chula Vista) and with Galaxy playing the 3 weakest teams in order to make it to the final. And a few levels up than Surf Cup with their horse fields and crazy point system that allows a team with 2 wins and 1 loss to finish ahead of another with 2 wins and 1 tie. 

Which International or even MLS Academy will spend money with travel, hotel and others to play in tournaments where clearly the only interest is to make money? Only U.S parents still buying this nonsense, many motivated by club directors that are part of this system.


----------

